# I drew my betta. Want me to draw yours?



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

This is my juvenile CT female, Shark. 










I will draw your betta if you give me a picture and name. Your drawing will be done on plain white paper with colored pencils. Side view is easiest, but any perspective will work. First come, first serve.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sure can you do july, but instead of me posting a pic can you go my album, i like when the artist picks the pic


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

same here, it gives hem the choice of what they do. you can use the link in my signiture if you want to go to my albom and draw anything. your welcome to do so.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

One of mine please? Same as everyone else said about you choosing the betta you want to draw. If you want I can post a picture. 
Thanks! ~Maddy


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Sure can you do july, but instead of me posting a pic can you go my album, i like when the artist picks the pic


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

emeraldmaster said:


> same here, it gives hem the choice of what they do. you can use the link in my signiture if you want to go to my albom and draw anything. your welcome to do so.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

OMG I loves it, your a future artist in the making


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Your drawings are awesome!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

You could do one of mine if you want. The orange one has light blue eyes if you can't see. They're in my album or I can post a pic.


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> One of mine please? Same as everyone else said about you choosing the betta you want to draw. If you want I can post a picture.
> Thanks! ~Maddy


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

tilli94 said:


> You could do one of mine if you want. The orange one has light blue eyes if you can't see. They're in my album or I can post a pic.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

cxjtc said:


>


This is great! Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you don't mind could i please have one of Indigo , you can pick any picture you want of him from my album.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW, kelso looks good there!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Maddy? Cute! Can you do Perry, please? I'll post a pic.


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

pics are on hold for a few. im staying at my father in laws with no scanner.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Aww...


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> if you don't mind could i please have one of Indigo , you can pick any picture you want of him from my album.


----------



## cxjtc (Jan 2, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Maddy? Cute! Can you do Perry, please? I'll post a pic.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

cxjtc said:


>


very nice:-D thanks


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Umm.... Could you do Neptune? He is in my album. My stupid IPhone won't allow me to upload pics.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

dont call it stupid, your lucky you have an iphone!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

cxjtc said:


>


It look so realistic! :thankyou:


----------

